# An unplanned swim



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tell Chloe thanks for the laugh! Sorry that it was at your expense


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my that is so funny! (Or will be at some point soon for you!). At least she didn't try to eat the koi! Now you know that she knows about the pond...  I wonder if she'd been planning this little jaunt in her doggy brain for a few weeks or so...?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oops, bad Chloe! Well, in her defense, it has been hot the last few days!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh boy, Chloe had a blast! Funny story!


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

That was so funny. All of mine loved the water and we kept a kiddy pool in the backyard. I taught them to swim when they were puppies. 

Can you image the look on your neighbors face if he would have saw your pup sitting and playing with his fish...lol Goldens don't try to hurt things, they just play too hard


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just seen this and sitting having a good laugh - nice one Chloe


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Hopefully your neighbor isn't on this site  

Great story, made me laugh 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

